# ~Abbi's Advantage~



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Abbi's Advantage!

Age: 11yr's old - 12 this year
Breed: Unknown at the moment looks like QH X. Maybe some ASH. 
Size: 14.2hh
Gender:Mare
Colouralomino










Well I got Abbi on the 6th of December '09' for a month trial. It so happens I was at a AMGA comp on my old pony Buddy. And she was being ridden there as well. Over the loud speaker someone said that the horse is this heat was for sale, Abbi. I ended up jumping on between races and liked her.

So during the lunch break, my pony club instructor and I went for a ride along the rode and tested her out some more. Well she was FAB! Not spooky at all, rather laid back nature, just looked around.

The man that was selling her got her from the local sales around 6 months prior. 

We got her on a months trial. Luckily some really nice people had a spare spot on there float back to Canberra so we chucked her on with them, and she went to there paddock for a few hours, while I was finishing up with my races.

Took Buddy home and went over to the paddock were Abbi was to get her. On the way driving there my mum was soo HAPPY, she finally was getting a palli after 35 years that she cried.

She loaded really well, didn't want to leave her new friends at that paddock but just walked straight on.

Got her home and put her in the cattle yards with some hay to settle in.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Abbi in the cattle yards settling in well.

I'll write more a little later.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I'll skip the looong boring bits and let you know that, we got the Farrier out who took off her shoes, and got out wonderful vet out for a vet check and other than the fact she has to goiters (sp?) where her neck meets her head. But with a little vitality plus and some seaweed meal there slowly but surly going way! 

Yesterday I had a great ride on her! A rather long ride (long for us anyway) about 2 hours. Went out and caught her, was so happy that she was right near the gate as I had been dreading walking to the back of the paddock. (In a rather lazy mood today) Jumped on bareback (with a helmet







) and rode her back to the tack shed. 

Tied her to the tree, unrugged her, saddled up and rode







after reading the thread about music going with the horses foot falls, took my ipod out for a test 'ride'. Rode down to the creak and considering she'd only been there once with other horses she did really well. 

Crossed the creek and went up to the top paddock along the road. To get there you have to go through 3 gates and she did relativity good with all of them. Only got off to do one of them and this was due to no fault of her own, it was just because the rams were really close to the gate, and i was worried if something happened with her and shutting the gate they'd get out.

Rode a lap of the paddock with a slow stretched out gallop up a hill which was really nice and she enjoyed her self witch was good.

Went back through the creak no worried there, rode her up to the 'sporting/mounted games' area and did some bending practice. She went REALLY well I was very pleased. She's started 'weaving' more than turning between the poles which is good. One annoying thing was my phone holder kept getting caught on the poles







But anyway.

Then rode back up to the tack shed where a small jump is set up, so popped her over that a couple times, which was good a little lazy but that was only because it had been a long ride before hand.

Went and untacked, brushed her down, chucked her cotton back on and gave her her dinner. She woofed it down hehe









All in all a great night! Im REALLY looking forward to a ride with an old friend, who I haven't seen for AGGGGES tonight. I'll let you all know how we go and hopefully get some pics (I looove pics hehe)


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Soo, sadly no pictures but it was fun. Although do you ever get, over excited about something, so the real thing ends up being a let down?

It was sort of like that, we didn't really talk about anything much and just rode. It was a good ride but and Abbi was a DREAM! She was so calm even when the other horses acted up. 

I found it weird, the ride about to our paddocks, alone, was better than the ride with my friends. It's weird if im not riding with my normal group of riding people.. Wild_spot and pepperrum, then i'd prefer to ride on my own. I have no idea why.

Im super pumped for Monday as I'll be helping wild_spot and her dad with the cattle.  It will be great I can't wait and it's so good to get Abbi used to the cows as I really want to get into Camp Drafting.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I haven't made a post in a really long time so thought I should do some catching up.

Abbi's been going really nicely! I have a show on Sunday, the 31st. So I've been training for that mostly. A few trail rides, rode to my house last Sunday, with a friend which was nice. A rather long ride though. Rode for about 4 and a bit hours.

Abbi and I have also been practicing sporting as well. She isn't terible but she isn't great. Both her and will be soon though, fingers crossed. Now that Abbi knows to weave though the bending poles, she's started cutting in, fingers crossed this was easy fixed by leg yealding her though them at a trot, extreamly wide. :lol:

Im extreamly looking forward to Bungendore Show in 3 days :shock: But am rather nervous. Im pretty olganised for it so I hope things go well.

~Brooke~


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, Bungendore show went really well. Abbi got a first in the novice ridden Galloway, I was very impressed. She tried very hard on the day of the show. We also got a first in the childs ridden palomino (we were the only one in the class). Because we got a first in the childs palomino we got to go into the champion and reserve class. We came last, 4th. But i was soo pleased with her because she tried extreamly hard. We had to do an extended trot which she did with ease. 

Last weekend, we went to a pony club sporting comp, a couple of hours away and although we didn't place she tried, well we both did and had heaps of fun so it was well worth it! 

here is the link to some photos: 

IMG_0060Sat2_JSweb on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_6608Sat2_KJSweb on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_0368Sun3_KJS300DWeb on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Abbi and I are going to a amga comp in Sydney this weekend so im rather excited!  I'll get some photos from there, to share.


----------

